# Hocking River - north or south of Athens for smallies?



## AKlo

Was hoping this group could weigh in on where to find the smallmouth in mid-Sept on the Hocking?

Mid-September canoe trip planned. Taking a friend who lives in the Athens area, so hoping to run a 3-4 hour stretch either above or below Athens. I don't want to go too far from Athens though....just wondering which stretch is better.....above or below? I'm guessing water temps not too much cooler than August, so I'm guessing we will do best tight to cover, near shaded banks and laydowns, but I'm hoping to hear suggestions.

Also any bait suggestions would be great.....planning on craw-imitating cranks, plastics, maybe a senko worm, etc. Seems like some do well on rooster tails, but I've only ever used rooster tails up north for trout.


----------



## Flathead76

Above Athens. Be very mindful of where Whites Mill is. DO NOT GO OVER IT IN ANY WATERCRAFT! As far as baits white rooster tail or 2" white twister tail will catch anything that swims in the hocking.


----------



## AKlo

Thank you. Heard you on Whites Mill...there's a takeout right above W. Union near those softball fields we will use. I remember Whites Mill from my time bankfishing there in college.

I was leaning above Athens too having done a stretch of the river farther north, but want to stay closer to Athens. I'm assuming the stretch from Nelsonville to Athens doesn't get as much traffic or pressure as the the Logan area. Thanks also for the bait tips.


----------



## zimmerj

What is the issue with Whites Mill? I'm not from the area but was thinking of fishing Hocking at some point. Thanks.


----------



## AKlo

It's a small natural falls...dangerous rocks and swirling water sorta like a low dam but more turbulent. There have been drownings there, even by experienced kayakers and swimmers. It doesn't look that scary compared to other white water, but don't mess around.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Boy, do I miss fishing the Hocking. When I was in Athens going to OU I spent a lot of time exploring the river. You can catch quite a variety of species in that river. SM, LM, Sauger, Saugeye, Sheepshead, Channel Cat, White Bass, Gar, Crappies, you name it. Like what Flathead76 said, white rooster tail or small jig and grub will catch everything. I also liked small little cleos and tiny stick baits. Any minnow imitation lures did very well. When that river got a little muddy but the flow was good casting bright colored jigs along the banks near the grass caught sauger/saugeye all day long. They'd sit in that grass and ambush. Inhaling jigs. IMO, I think the Hocking could be one of the most overlooked rivers in OH for excellent sport fishing.


----------



## TheCream

zimmerj said:


> What is the issue with Whites Mill? I'm not from the area but was thinking of fishing Hocking at some point. Thanks.


The falls are dangerous to go over at any flow, but two people have drown in about the last year there because of reckless activity at very high flows. Both were tragedies that should have never happened.

There are smallies around Athens, but the smallie fishing is better and more consistent farther north. If for some reason the Hocking isn't in good shape (like has been the case most of this year), keep Salt Creek near Laurleville in your back pocket. It's a bit more of a drive but is an excellent Plan B if you need one.


----------



## AKlo

Thanks all. By way of paying things forward.....found this little gem of a link covering good river bass tips centered around the Hocking. Some sort of kayak fishing tournament a few years back. Salt Creek has been on my list since I read this.....

https://www.riverbassintrail.com/april-30-2016-logan-oh-preview/


----------



## homepiece

North of athens, and sand shiner joshys will produce very well in that stretch.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Wow....a lot of memories are rushing back.
Who wants to meet me at The CI or The Pub for lunch?


----------



## TheCream

berkshirepresident said:


> Wow....a lot of memories are rushing back.
> Who wants to meet me at The CI or The Pub for lunch?


I spent a lot of time in both places, but I don't know that I have ever eaten at either place.


----------



## berkshirepresident

TheCream said:


> I spent a lot of time in both places, but I don't know that I have ever eaten at either place.


The Pub has/had decent college bar food. 
Truth be told, I don't think the CI serves any food......but had friendly pool tables.


----------



## bigbass201

Near Logan Ohio can be good on the river.


----------

